# Manual 4x4



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

My actuator broke (like the tab that goes into the diff) and it's jumping around from 2-4 how can I Manualy put it in 2 until I get a new one? I no there's something I there that's gotta be slid foward or back but idk witch way or how to keep it from moving


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

There is a collar in there that should be slid back, towards the rear of the bike, to be in 2wd. I don't know what you can put in there to hold it from going forward. If it were me, I wouldn't ride it until I fixed it. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

slid to the back is 2 wheel drive , as far as keeping it held in place not sure , is it the small block that is on the peg coming out of the actuator or is it the peg that broke


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pull your front driveshaft out look into where the shaft goes in and you will see a 14mm nut take it off and pull the collar out then you will see another one behind it this will be the the actuator goes into. Remove it then put the rest back on driveshaft and all. That piece is the one that slides back and forth on the pinion shaft to engage and disengage the fourwheel. If you take it out you don't have to worry about it engaging while driving and very easy to do just watch you don't mess up the seal.

Sent from my C771


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ya it's the peg that broke off and it's seems to stay stuck in 4x4 unless I'm in reverse lol but I think I'll just try and get a new one and leave it parked for now I'm in the process of fixing oil I the airbox issues to so its not a rush for me thank you guys for the help hopefully no damage was done from that small ride but took me a while to notice it moving so I took it out in the woods and saw that it was busted off and I did get the piece out thank god lol


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

you may just want to buy the manual setup from rmax. His is cheaper than the actuator, plus you will never have to worry about it going out again.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

rewired said:


> you may just want to buy the manual setup from rmax. His is cheaper than the actuator, plus you will never have to worry about it going out again.


X2 on that. Rmax manual 4x4 is the way to fix it and forget it.

To the Batcave!


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

How does it work since the wires are unplugged does the 2-4 light just flash?


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

rewired said:


> you may just want to buy the manual setup from rmax. His is cheaper than the actuator, plus you will never have to worry about it going out again.



I have one for sale in the classifieds !


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes. But that don't bother me none. There is a write up on how to stop the flashing, but I never worried about it. I seldom look at my display. I'm too busy checking my water temp gauge and the trees coming at me on the trails.

To the Batcave!


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I got a new actuator brand new but it didn't come with the little colar thing on the end were can I get one lol my old one busted of and that's the reason I have a prob


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

cheapcycleparts.com has it , thats where I got mine from


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sweet thanks for the help


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Kebec is bad to now it flashing 2-4 wth when's this Gona end


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

search for the kebe mod ,(kod mod)something like that you install a relay wired into the controler to fool it into thinking every thing is working properly , (its hell when you have to outsmart a machine)


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes it is lol and I looked into it think ill be doin it soon then hopefully I can ride with no more probs (knock on wood) lol


----------

